# Trying to get my coputer ready to use for work



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

I am trying to work from home, an need my computer for that. The one company that I am working with right now, going through the process of doing a computer check, says that I need to have: 
1 GHz and I have 1.90
3 GB or RAM, and I have 1918 mb
and 1 GB of available hard drive space. I have 43.2.

So if I am reading this correctly and understanding it, I need more RAM? Right? Almost a whole MB. Is this something that I can get more of by getting rid of programs and old games and old files in MS Office? Is this where a defrag would come in handy? Or is this something that I either need a new computer or more RAM for? Any help is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

You can add more RAM. 3gb is about $25. I buy all my parts from Amazon.com.

When you open up your case to see the guts, it is pretty clear to see where the new RAM goes. Make sure you have enough open slots (usually do).

When you get the new RAMs, you just poke them in the ports that will receive them and they will automatically work right away.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

katheh said:


> You can add more RAM. 3gb is about $25. I buy all my parts from Amazon.com.
> 
> When you open up your case to see the guts, it is pretty clear to see where the new RAM goes. Make sure you have enough open slots (usually do).
> 
> When you get the new RAMs, you just poke them in the ports that will receive them and they will automatically work right away.


That is all find and dandy, IF the Machine CAN take that much RAM.
Have to check to see just what is the Maximum that the computer can handle. A machine that doesn't even have 1 gig of ram might not be able to add as many as 3 Gigs. Without major changes to it.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

Her machine has one gig of RAM. 1.3 gig to be precise.

If she wants to post the deets on her machine, I can help more. 

Desktop?
What operating system?

That will get us started.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Katheh, I will post what I know, but as I have said to other people before, that have helped me you may have to explain things to me like you would a 5 year old. Actually a 5 year old probably knows more than I do. 

For exmple: how you do you know I have one gig of RAM? The numbers I gave in my post don't make sense to me translating to 1 gig. Isn't 1000 MB = 1GB?

OK, 
I am on a Dell Inspiron 1501 running Windows Vista. My poor Della (that' the computer's name) got really infected several months ago and several people on here have been very gracious to help me get her feeling better. I think that I am going to have to get a new computer for work once I get the job, but for now we need to make Della fit the bill. Plus I would like to keep her running for other things if I can. 

What else do you need to know from me? I will keep on checking back here off and on. Thanks for your help.
God bless you and yours
deb


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

Do this: 

How can I tell if my computer is running a 32-bit or a 64-bit version of Windows?
To find out if your computer is running 32-bit or 64-bit Windows, do the following:

Open System by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking System and Maintenance, and then clicking System.

Under System, you can view the system type.

....And post the answer. It will be 32-bit or 64-bit, need to know which.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

When I was looking for videos for you, I seem to have found that the maximum your laptop can hold is 2GB.

So if you need 3GB, you are not going to be able to get it with that computer.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok, well that answers that question. Apparently this job is not going to be open to me right now. Thanks for looking that up for me. I would have never known how to look that up. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

katheh said:


> When I was looking for videos for you, I seem to have found that the maximum your laptop can hold is 2GB.
> 
> So if you need 3GB, you are not going to be able to get it with that computer.


That is what I was afraid of with a machine running in the older type versions like that. And with older windows that is 32 bit. No need to be confused with 64 bit at this time. As yes Vista will run on 64 bit but you have to have 4 Gigs of RAM or even more then that. RAM now days is getting way out of hand. 8 Gigs is not uncommon anymore. And new computers can go up to 16 gigs to 32 gigs of RAM on Gaming machines.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Might want to compair the cost of a newer computer to the payback from working . if it's a week or two the new computer would be inline to me and you would still have the old computer to use as is. Our business and home we about 8 computers and each is for a specific part of the business and they don't cross.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Mikellmikell: That is the plan. I will have a new laptop for my online school and for work, and then keep this one for games and watching online tv and movies. Just to reduce the risk of infection and pop ups and such on the really important stuff. Thankfully I have a student loan coming so now I start my extensive online shopping. 
God bless you and yours
deb


----------

